# Hello from macalico!



## macalico (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello everyone! My name is Barbara but feel free to call me Barb or Mac. 

I live in California and I work as an Animal Services dispatcher at a city animal shelter. It's heartbreaking work but every little victory makes the struggle worth it! In my free time (the scant minutes between kitty play sessions ) I create art, read and anything else to relax and have fun. Now that spring is here I mostly look forward to getting back to riding my bike and hiking. Yipee! Goodness knows I need the exercise. *groan* Well, that's me in a nutshell...exactly where a nut belongs. 

I found this forum last month while I was looking for more info on the food recall and I must pass on my 'thank yous' to everyone who provided so much invaluable information along with the numerous links which helped me make better food decisions for my furkids. Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! 










Now that things have calmed down just a bit (for how long?) I thought it would be a good time to make it official and join in the discussion properly. I hope I can be as helpful to you nice folks as you have been for me. I know this is the place to be for a cat-obsessed person like myself and I am happy to know there _is_ a place where I can wax poetic about my cats without getting those "looks". I'm sure you know what I mean. *lol*

I look forward to being a part of this forum and getting to know everyone! My kids, Smeagol and Padme also say 'hi' and I'll post some pics of them soon. Until then you can get a peek at them in my sig.


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

*first reply yippee!*

Welcome to *Catforum, Barbara*! I hope you enjoy going to this site and posting. I have just joined recently myself so we can both go on a grand tour if you'd like  

The cats you have in your signature are so adorable! Lovely eyes too. Those are the most best feature they have (in my opinion).

Okay, have fun now! [and ignore my ramblings :roll:]


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, from a fellow Californian!

Your cats are beautiful!  

:2kitties


----------



## Charlynn (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome, Barb! You have my admiration for working at a shelter. I'm sure it's gruelling work sometimes, but has to have its happy moments. I'd love to do the same someday.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello to you and the beautiful kittys! Welcome


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

and cats to the forum!  Lovely kitties you got there :wink: .


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome, Barb and kitties!!


----------



## macalico (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you for the warm welcome everyone and a big *purrrr* from my kitties for all the lovely compliments! :thumb


----------



## hazelnut (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, macalico. I just wanted to say that Smeagol is a cool name for a cat :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Barbara! What a wonderful job you're doing.  Welcome! I'm sure you have much knowledge that will help us.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Barbara and your kitties have some really pretty eyes


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

hi Barbara welcome to the forum.


----------

